# Pre exsisting illness medical cover



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anyone else has had trouble getting medical cover. My husband and myself are trying to move to Canada. He has an illness that means he has to get a jag once a month and scans once a year. He can still work, but I still cannot get him medical cover. I have tried everywhere. They say that they do not cover pre exsisting illnesses, Help.

Has anyone had the same problems or know where I can try. I would realy appreciate the help.

Jo


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joannesykes0047 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone else has had trouble getting medical cover. My husband and myself are trying to move to Canada. He has an illness that means he has to get a jag once a month and scans once a year. He can still work, but I still cannot get him medical cover. I have tried everywhere. They say that they do not cover pre exsisting illnesses, Help.
> 
> Has anyone had the same problems or know where I can try. I would realy appreciate the help.
> 
> Jo


Hello there,

I must ask if you've been granted a visa yet and, if so, which one? As you probably know Canada, similar to UK, has universal health care and, because of that, your husband has to pass a somewhat rigorous medical before being granted entry status.
I am aware of a US insurer which will provide coverage for pre-existing conditions without question. Canadian insurers are quite stringent in their requirements.


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I must ask if you've been granted a visa yet and, if so, which one? As you probably know Canada, similar to UK, has universal health care and, because of that, your husband has to pass a somewhat rigorous medical before being granted entry status.
> I am aware of a US insurer which will provide coverage for pre-existing conditions without question. Canadian insurers are quite stringent in their requirements.


I am a canadian citizen so I don't need a visa. The plan was that my husband wouldn't work to be with the girls. Do you think that I won't be able to get coverage and I should give up on this idea


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joannesykes0047 said:


> I am a canadian citizen so I don't need a visa. The plan was that my husband wouldn't work to be with the girls. Do you think that I won't be able to get coverage and I should give up on this idea


Even with a Spousal sponsorship your husband has to undergo a medical examination to determine that he will not be a burden on the Canadian health system. A great deal depends on what medical condition he has and the short/medium and long term prognosis as to whether he'll be approved for sponsorship. All you can do really, is make application and see where the chips fall.


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Even with a Spousal sponsorship your husband has to undergo a medical examination to determine that he will not be a burden on the Canadian health system. A great deal depends on what medical condition he has and the short/medium and long term prognosis as to whether he'll be approved for sponsorship. All you can do really, is make application and see where the chips fall.


Sorry I must sound realy dumb, but I thought that since I could get in with the girls that My husband didn't need to apply to get in either. What would he have to apply for - citizenship, then get a medical? Everytime that I look up the canadian embassy they never have the correct information that I'm looking for, and unfortunately you can't speak to anyone as its all computerised - nightmare, well i'm a nightmare


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joannesykes0047 said:


> Sorry I must sound realy dumb, but I thought that since I could get in with the girls that My husband didn't need to apply to get in either. What would he have to apply for - citizenship, then get a medical? Everytime that I look up the canadian embassy they never have the correct information that I'm looking for, and unfortunately you can't speak to anyone as its all computerised - nightmare, well i'm a nightmare


I assume from your comments that your daughters have Canadian passports/are Canadian citizens. If not an application has to be made for them to immigrate here. You, as a citizen, cannot just import them here because they're your children. If Canadian citizens they have full rights to move to Canada anytime but, if not, they cannot. The same, I'm sorry to say, applies to your husband. You will require a Spousal sponsorship for him.
Please read:- Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## joannesykes0047 (Jul 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I assume from your comments that your daughters have Canadian passports/are Canadian citizens. If not an application has to be made for them to immigrate here. You, as a citizen, cannot just import them here because they're your children. If Canadian citizens they have full rights to move to Canada anytime but, if not, they cannot. The same, I'm sorry to say, applies to your husband. You will require a Spousal sponsorship for him.
> Please read:- Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children[/Q
> 
> That was realy helpful thanks


----------

